# Ah...yes



## Josiah (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 16, 2015)

Good Job Josiah!   I wish I could do that.  Does this mean you have moved?

ps. Glad you're back.


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2015)

There's much truth to that, ha


----------



## Josiah (Sep 16, 2015)

I haven't moved yet Nancy, but I live in a house that's ready to sell at a moments notice. The situation my wife is in at a nearby nursing home is as close to ideal as I'm likely to find anywhere and so I'm staying put for the time being.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Josiah Haven't seen you here much lately been busy ?miss your words of the day


----------



## Josiah (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for your kind sentiment, Kadee. I have been busy with a new enterprise. As for the word for the day, it is 

_desist_ verb meaning _to cease, as from some action or proceeding; stop._


----------



## Shirley (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2015)

Ah...yes!  Cease and desist!  I think I shall dip my pink and white body in yonder roman tub...feel a bit gritty, after the affairs of the day!


----------



## ndynt (Sep 19, 2015)

Absolutely love your graphic, Josiah.  Can so relate.   The perfect solution. I must share this with my children.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, purges are so liberating!


----------

